# new ratty!! beautiful berkshire



## ratatat2 (Oct 27, 2014)

alright so i finally went and got Cas a friend! she's from a breeder, so she's super pretty  she's still in quarantine, sneezing a bit so she's going to the vet tomorrow. but she's so cuddly! i let her out of the cage and she zoomed straight up to my shoulder, didn't move until i gave her scratches. she's so sweet, and she's obsessed with ears!
i named her Lucifer (NO, i am not a satanist, she's named after the character from supernatural  ) Lucy for short.






















and i've probably babbled on about Cas enough, but shes just so cute and sweet and aaagh just one more picture








i will probably be posting endless pictures when i get my camera sorted! lol i'm completely obsessed with ratties now


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

such a cute baby!!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Awe!!! Lucy and Cas are both super cute!!! 😊


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I'm interested to see how introductions go. Both rats are adorable. Good luck.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I love supernatural!! I got both my parents into it! My mom watched it religiously now! Haha You and I are going to be good friends! My I presume cas is short for Castiel? Castiel and Lucifer are two of my favorite characters!


----------



## ratatat2 (Oct 27, 2014)

awh thanks everyone (lucy and cas are both flattered)  they will be introduced in a week or two, they're both so sweet and friendly so i hope it goes well! supernatural is amaaazing, hence why i named the ratties after my two fave angels! i do get some weird looks when i announce "these are my rats, Castiel and Lucifer"


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

ratatat2 said:


> awh thanks everyone (lucy and cas are both flattered)  they will be introduced in a week or two, they're both so sweet and friendly so i hope it goes well! supernatural is amaaazing, hence why i named the ratties after my two fave angels! i do get some weird looks when i announce "these are my rats, Castiel and Lucifer"


Haha I bet you did! My mom named our new girl puppy Lillith.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Aww Cas and Lucifer. No Dean, or Crowley yet? Luci is very cute.

PS - Greetings fellow Supernatural Fan. LOL


----------

